# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет > Новости ByFly >  Компания «Белтелеком» увеличивает скорость доступа в сеть Интернет на тарифных планах «Домосед плюс»

## ByFly

Уважаемые абоненты! Компания Белтелеком сообщает о том, что с 14 января 2014 года увеличивается скорость доступа в сеть Интернет на 1 Мбит/с на тарифных планах Домосед плюс (с 2 до 3 Мбит/с) и Домосед XXL (с 3 до 4 Мбит/с) для физических и юридических лиц с сохранением существующих тарифов. Скорость доступа в Интернет составит:
 	&ndash; на тарифном плане *Домосед плюс - 3 Мбит/с по прежней цене* 116 100 руб. в месяц с учетом НДС;
 [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------

